# What to Get a Walmart Store Manager for Christmas...



## Ivan (Dec 1, 2008)

Okay, I'm about to steal a thread. I'm starting this one because I don't want to do that.

I'm my boss' Secret Santa. Spending limit is $25.

First suggestion was a $25 gift card from Wally World.

I'd like to be a little more creative. 

Suggestions and jokes both appreciated.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 1, 2008)

Gift card to dinner? 

What are his interests?

Does he golf?

A holiday sweater?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 1, 2008)

Starbucks (or other coffee shop) gift card?

Movie rental gift card?


----------



## Grymir (Dec 1, 2008)

Cattle Prod - Controls rebellious employee's and unruly customers!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 1, 2008)

BJClark said:


> Gift card to dinner?



Good backup.



> What are his interests?



About all I know is karate and football.



> Does he golf?



Pretty sure he doesn't.



> A holiday sweater?



Not a sweater kind of guy.

-----Added 12/1/2008 at 11:05:26 EST-----



Southern Presbyterian said:


> Starbucks (or other coffee shop) gift card?



Believe it or not, he doesn't drink coffee.



> Movie rental gift card?



Possibly, but I think he generally buys his movies.

-----Added 12/1/2008 at 11:06:20 EST-----



Grymir said:


> Cattle Prod - Controls rebellious employee's and unruly customers!



Can you get one for $25?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 1, 2008)

How about a Bass Pro gift card?


----------



## nicnap (Dec 1, 2008)

A gift card to Target.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 1, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Believe it or not, he doesn't drink coffee.




 And he calls himself a Retail Store Manager?!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 2, 2008)

Ivan;



> About all I know is karate and football.



Not sure about karate, but who is his favorite team? And could you get something related to that?

Is he a Christian? or is this more of a jokes type gift exchange?

Does he have kids? if so, you could get him something he could do with his family..

Most of the Christmas parties we do, we don't draw names, everyone buys a gift then we draw numbers..then if someone likes a gift someone else already picked they can take that one..then that person picks a new one..

here's one:

Marshmellow Shooter --

Buy Marshmallow Fun Company Marshmallow Shooter, Ages 8+ Online at drugstore.com


----------



## TomVols (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe something for his favorite team. A shirt, travel mug, hat.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 2, 2008)

After seeing last weekend's situation, I think one of these is appropriate







or one of these


----------



## Ivan (Dec 2, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> How about a Bass Pro gift card?



Hmmm...probably not. I'm not sure where one is around here. 



nicnap said:


> A gift card to Target.



Or K-Mart! hehe. I don't know about where you live but Targets and K-Marts are kinda lame around here. Especially K-Marts. Hanging on by a fingernail.



Southern Presbyterian said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Believe it or not, he doesn't drink coffee.
> ...



And he thinks by drinking sugar free colas he's not getting any caffiene. 

Yeah, I know.



BJClark said:


> Ivan;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a no joke exchange. My career hangs in the balance!! Kidding. 

No, he's not a Christian.

Colts is his team, although he's from Geogria. 



TomVols said:


> Maybe something for his favorite team. A shirt, travel mug, hat.



Possible.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 2, 2008)

Ivan said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > A gift card to Target.
> ...



Targets are doing fairly well here...I think K-mart everywhere is struggling. They didn't "modernize" with Target and Wal-mart. We have "super" Wal-mart, and Target, and K-mart here though.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 2, 2008)

A "Buy American - Buy Union Made" lapel pin? But be sure it was made in China, or it'd cost more than $25.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 2, 2008)

Find out where he shops and get him a gift card for that store?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 2, 2008)

Brad said:


> A "Buy American - Buy Union Made" lapel pin? But be sure it was made in China, or it'd cost more than $25.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 2, 2008)

Joshua said:


> A framed copy of this:


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe one of those cups that say's, "World's Greatest Boss" like the one on the Office TV show.


----------



## JDKetterman (Dec 2, 2008)

I would buy him some beer. You can put some nice ribbons on it too to make it look pretty.


----------

